# Participate in BBC doc about Online games



## Matt_Killip (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm researching for a BBC documentary about Online gamers. We'd love to get in touch with anyone in the UK who spends 4+ hours most days playing 
MMORPGs. My email address is matthew.killip@bbc.co.uk or you can call me on 020 8752 4448 Thanks for your time!
All calls/mails will be in strict confidence and require no further commitment.


----------

